# Denizens of the Forest Floor



## jrista (Aug 22, 2013)

If you live in a forest, or have any photos of the forest floor dwellers such as mushrooms, lichens, mosses, etc. this is the place to post them. Macro and close-up work only. Does not matter what lens you use, whether you use extension tubes or reversed lens, etc. so long as magnification is 1:2 or larger (1:1, 2:1, ... 5:1). 

*Name:* Puffball Mushroom (Lycoperdon perlatum)
*Edible:* Yes (when white inside)
*Location:* Long Lake, Brainard Lake Recreation Area, Indian Peaks Wilderness, Colorado
*Equipment:* Canon 7D + EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2013)

Sometimes you find similar fungi in the 'urban jungle'. This one reminded me of Epcot.

_"It's a Small World"_



EOS 7D, EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM, 1/160 s, f/11, ISO 640


----------



## danski0224 (Aug 22, 2013)

Well, I don't know what it is, but it is interesting to look at. It was overcast today, so I will try to go back tomorrow when the sun is supposed to be back. The spider off on the center right is a good 2" across.


----------



## DJL329 (Aug 27, 2013)

A toadstool fit for a Prince! Well, one who's been turned into a frog, anyway.




On Flickr

"Fungal Love"




On Flickr





On Flickr


----------



## Famateur (Aug 27, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> "Fungal Love"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL...Great title (and image). Now I've got the Steve Miller Band stuck in my head...


----------



## Famateur (Aug 27, 2013)

Fun thread. Here are a couple snaps from recent camping/vacations (JPEG from camera*):

*Name:* No idea...
*Edible:* No idea (I didn't try it).
*Location:* Lake Mary Trail (Big Cottonwood Canyon), Utah
*Equipment:* Canon G12 





Lake Mary Fungus

*Name:* No idea...
*Edible:* No idea (I didn't try it).
*Location:* Fern Canyon (Prairie Creek Redwoods State Park) Humboldt County, California
*Equipment:* Canon G12 





Mushrooms On Dead-Fall Redwood

*While the above photos are JPEG, I just installed Lightroom 5 last weekend to start processing RAW (been shooting mostly JPEG up to now). Love it so far...


----------



## Famateur (Aug 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sometimes you find similar fungi in the 'urban jungle'. This one reminded me of Epcot.
> 
> _"It's a Small World"_
> 
> ...



LOL...With your best Zoolander voice: "What is this? A center Disney World for _ants_?"


----------



## Famateur (Aug 27, 2013)

Looks like I had one other fungus pic from that Lake Mary camp-out:

*Name:* No idea...
*Edible:* No idea (I didn't try it).
*Location:* Lake Mary Trail (Big Cottonwood Canyon), Utah
*Equipment:* Canon G12 





Lake Mary Fungus 2


----------



## Famateur (Aug 27, 2013)

Huh...found another. Didn't realize there was so much fungi on that trip...

*Name:* Was going to call it Digic 7, but I settled for Louis :-X
*Edible:* No idea (I didn't try it).
*Location:* Lake Mary Trail (Big Cottonwood Canyon), Utah
*Equipment:* Canon G12 





Lake Mary Mushroom


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 27, 2013)

No idea what it is but it was found in a pine forest above 6000 feet.


----------



## jrista (Aug 27, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Sometimes you find similar fungi in the 'urban jungle'. This one reminded me of Epcot.
> 
> _"It's a Small World"_
> 
> ...



Hah! Nice! Little Mushroom Epcot...all you need now is a Mushroom Disney World around it. ;P


----------



## jrista (Aug 27, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Well, I don't know what it is, but it is interesting to look at. It was overcast today, so I will try to go back tomorrow when the sun is supposed to be back. The spider off on the center right is a good 2" across.



Looks similar to a giant mushroom organism I have in my back yard. It grows every year, in this one corner of my yard. It gets bigger every year...first year I noticed it, it was about two and a half feet in size. Last year, it was about four feet in size. It seems to be rooted VERY deep (several feet), and I've been unable to kill it...looks awesome, like tiers of mushroom shelves, when it is fresh...stinks to high heavens when it gets old and starts to rot. I yank it out every year at that point, but it is incredibly resilient.


----------



## jrista (Aug 27, 2013)

DJL329 said:


> A toadstool fit for a Prince! Well, one who's been turned into a frog, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots! Love the second one in particular...excellent!


----------



## jrista (Aug 27, 2013)

Famateur said:


> Fun thread. Here are a couple snaps from recent camping/vacations (JPEG from camera*):
> 
> *Name:* No idea...
> *Edible:* No idea (I didn't try it).
> ...



First one looks like some kind of cousin to the Elven Cup, although not identical. Beautiful nevertheless. Not sure what the second ones are, but its an excellent shot regardless!


----------



## jrista (Aug 27, 2013)

Famateur said:


> Looks like I had one other fungus pic from that Lake Mary camp-out:
> 
> *Name:* No idea...
> *Edible:* No idea (I didn't try it).
> ...



MMM, nasty!  I'd guess it ain't edible....looks like some kind of slime moss, but may be something else. Huge, too.


----------



## jrista (Aug 27, 2013)

2n10 said:


> No idea what it is but it was found in a pine forest above 6000 feet.



Looks like it might be a flower of some kind. Amazing the things you find on the forest floor.


----------



## jrista (Aug 27, 2013)

*Name:* Brown Mushroom (species unknown)
*Edible:* Unlikely (most simple/small brown mushrooms are inedible and often poisonous)
*Location:* Long Lake, Brainard Lake Recreation Area, Indian Peaks Wilderness, Colorado
*Equipment:* Canon 7D + EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro


----------



## Famateur (Aug 27, 2013)

jrista said:


> First one looks like some kind of cousin to the Elven Cup, although not identical. *Beautiful nevertheless.* Not sure what the second ones are, but its *an excellent shot regardless*!



Thanks for the compliments! I'm nowhere close to a pro, but my little G12 holds its own pretty well for a point-and-shoot (at least for stationary subjects  ).


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 29, 2013)

Not to everyone's taste with so narrow DoF, but it was also a bit of an experiment with the 135 f/2 wide open with extension tubes, close to 1:1.

Name: Wood Sorrel
Edible: I think so
Location: Aigas Field Centre, Scotland
Equipment: Canon 5D MkII + EF 135mm f/2 with 68mm extension tubes




Wood Sorrel by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

And some more conventional.

Name: Tylopilus felleus
Edible: Yes (if my ID is correct )
Location: Quantock Hills, Somerset, England
Equipment: Canon 5D MkII + EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro




Tylopilus felleus by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

Name: Fly Agaric (Amanita muscaria)
Edible: No
Location: Quantock Hills, Somerset, England
Equipment: Canon 5D MkII + EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro




Young Fly Agaric by Kernuak (avalonlightphotoart.co.uk), on Flickr

I'll have to dig out a couple I've done using the 100mm macro (non-L) with extension tubes, near to twice life size.


----------



## Kernuak (Aug 29, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Well, I don't know what it is, but it is interesting to look at. It was overcast today, so I will try to go back tomorrow when the sun is supposed to be back. The spider off on the center right is a good 2" across.


It looks like one of the bracket fungi, no idea which one though. Mst of them are associated with specific tree species, so that will help to identify it.


----------



## ranger rob (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like a snow plant


----------



## danski0224 (Sep 23, 2013)

Growing on a fallen tree


----------



## jrista (Sep 30, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Growing on a fallen tree



I like the perspective on these.


----------



## candc (Oct 1, 2013)

the tastiest of them all!


----------



## ss396s (Oct 1, 2013)

jrista said:


> 2n10 said:
> 
> 
> > No idea what it is but it was found in a pine forest above 6000 feet.
> ...



One names is Snow Plant. Its a fungus. Very common in the Sierras in June.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 1, 2013)

Great thread! I'll have to get busy and see what I can find in the next day or so! Very nice everyone!


----------



## jrista (Oct 1, 2013)

candc said:


> the tastiest of them all!



Love morels! Great photo, too!


----------



## Kernuak (Oct 2, 2013)

Name: Unknown moss seedpod
Edible: Don't think so
Location: Quantock Hills, Somerset, England
Equipment: Canon 5D MkII + EF 100mm f/2.8 macro with 68mm extension tubes


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 2, 2013)

jrista said:


> *Name:* Brown Mushroom (species unknown)
> *Edible:* Unlikely (most simple/small brown mushrooms are inedible and often poisonous)
> *Location:* Long Lake, Brainard Lake Recreation Area, Indian Peaks Wilderness, Colorado
> *Equipment:* Canon 7D + EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro



Lovely picture Jon. 

I'm going to be picky: if it's not an _Agaricus_ of some kind then it's not a mushroom. Difficult to tell from the picture but it may be _Gymnopilus spectabilis_


----------



## polarhannes (Oct 2, 2013)

I like it how the mushroom is growing out of the bottom of the wood


----------



## sanj (Oct 2, 2013)

Lovely thread!


----------



## andersde (Oct 2, 2013)

No idea what this one is. Take in ards a forest park, Donegal with 600d and 50mm 1.8. 



Mushroom by andersde, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 2, 2013)

andersde said:


> No idea what this one is. Take in ards a forest park, Donegal with 600d and 50mm 1.8.
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom by andersde, on Flickr



Looks like a _lactarius _ of some sort. Some are edible, some are not.


----------



## jrista (Oct 3, 2013)

andersde said:


> No idea what this one is. Take in ards a forest park, Donegal with 600d and 50mm 1.8.
> 
> 
> 
> Mushroom by andersde, on Flickr



Great shot. I get gigantic colonies of something similar in this one corner of my yard each year. I mean, colonies of maybe fifty individual mushrooms, but clumped together such that they form this single fungal mass that is often FEET in diameter.

Love that carpet of moss, too!


----------



## polarhannes (Oct 3, 2013)

The fly agarics were shot with the 7D + 100 L. Unfortunately it is/was front focussing and at the time I made these pics, I was not aware of AFMA.
The one which is looking like a coral was shot with the shorty forty and 5D3.


----------



## Skulker (Oct 3, 2013)

A couple from a dog walk the other day


----------



## Vern (Oct 3, 2013)

looking forward to seeing more fungi this fall - great thread to inspire some macro work


----------



## Pinchers of Peril (Oct 3, 2013)

Kernuak said:


> Not to everyone's taste with so narrow DoF, but it was also a bit of an experiment with the 135 f/2 wide open with extension tubes, close to 1:1.
> 
> Name: Wood Sorrel
> Edible: I think so
> ...



This last one is so "Super Mario"


----------



## candc (Oct 6, 2013)

these are all around here now. i don't know what they are, they have a sticky mucus like film on them?


----------



## candc (Oct 6, 2013)

polarhannes said:


> The fly agarics were shot with the 7D + 100 L. Unfortunately it is/was front focussing and at the time I made these pics, I was not aware of AFMA.
> The one which is looking like a coral was shot with the shorty forty and 5D3.


Very nice, I especially like the the last one.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 2, 2013)

Mushrooms of some variety! They're like little Umbrella Mushrooms! :


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 3, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Mushrooms of some variety! They're like little Umbrella Mushrooms! :


They may be porcelain fungus. They look like some sort of Mycenoid anyway.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 3, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Mushrooms of some variety! They're like little Umbrella Mushrooms! :



Nice capture Ken. Marasmius ?


----------



## photonius (Nov 3, 2013)

ss396s said:


> jrista said:
> 
> 
> > 2n10 said:
> ...



The name Snow Plant seems right, but it is NOT a fungus. Snow plants feed on the fungal networks in the ground though. Fungi never make flowers.
http://www.fs.fed.us/wildflowers/plant-of-the-week/sarcodes_sanguinea.shtml


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 4, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Krob78 said:
> 
> 
> > Mushrooms of some variety! They're like little Umbrella Mushrooms! :
> ...



Thank you Kernuak and Sporgon! They were quite delicate and tiny... A joy to find and shoot but I'll have to leave it to your good guesses, I have none and no knowledge regarding them, except that I really like the edible ones!! ;D


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 5, 2013)

Always something different on this log


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 5, 2013)

danski0224 said:


> Always something different on this log


nice!


----------



## Kernuak (Nov 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Krob78 said:
> ...


I don't think I'm there with my ID, but I know I recognise them from images I've seen (which is bugging me ).


----------



## tcmatthews (Oct 25, 2014)

A few shot with my 6D.


----------



## Musigra (Oct 25, 2014)

Family Portrait. 
EF-S60mm f/2.8 Macro USM at f/5,0, 1/160, ISO 800


----------



## K-amps (Oct 25, 2014)

Not sure if this "Marsh" qualifies as Forest.... 

I believe I used the 70-200 F2.8 mk.ii. 
1/50 sec
F/11
ISO 200
@105mm


----------



## Ardan (Oct 24, 2016)

First time mushroom photography. It's fun!

All with 5diii + 100L

4s, f22, iso100


Dapperling in moss by Kris Van den Abeele, on Flickr

15s, f22, iso200


Smoky bracket by Kris Van den Abeele, on Flickr

1/6s, f11, iso100


Fly amanita by Kris Van den Abeele, on Flickr

8s, f11, iso100


Bonnet toadstool by Kris Van den Abeele, on Flickr


----------



## Korey (Nov 24, 2017)

I just want to ask if some of you has heard this kind of shroom called Psilocybe Caerulipes also know as Blue-Foot? I was reading some articles about this kind shrooms before engaging my self for the first time. Like this one from:https://www.trufflemagic.com/blog/psilocybe-caerulipes/ .They say that it has a very potent effect on the brain and hallucination. Unlike other shrooms this one is less intense. In one article that I've read Psilocybe Caerulipes influences the prefontral cortex thats responsible for for differentiating thoughts, consequences of actions, and social control. Magic mushroom are use on reducing the symptoms of obsessive-compulsive disorder and anxiety. It can also help people to quit smoking and alcohol addiction. Some studies also suggest the property of magic shrooms/truffles can be useful for cancer patients. I would really want to hear other insights regarding this kind shroom and could possible be used as an alternative medicine Thanks


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 21, 2019)

Let's revive this nice thread about fungi and other denizens of the forest floor with this little fellow I came across yesterday:


----------



## Click (Oct 21, 2019)

Very nice picture, Maximilian. Well done.


----------



## Maximilian (Oct 25, 2019)

Not a real "macro" because it was made with the 70-200 II.


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice picture. Good composition. Well done, Maximilian.


----------



## Nemorino (Jan 16, 2021)

Fokus Stack, Eos R, Laowa 15mm Makro @ Iso 100 f/4, 1/15s
Smartphone LED light


----------



## Click (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice shot, Nemorino.


----------



## JohnC (Feb 28, 2021)

R5 w/ 100-400L II


----------



## becceric (Apr 25, 2021)

I spent some time last week on a pine bog trail, enjoying spring, and the EF 100mm macro F2.8 L
I felt the hanging leaf looked like an ice cream cone.
Now I want ice cream


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2021)

Nice pictures, becceric.

​


----------



## becceric (Apr 25, 2021)

Click said:


> Nice pictures, becceric.
> 
> ​


Thanks, Click.


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 25, 2021)

becceric said:


> I spent some time last week on a pine bog trail, enjoying spring, and the EF 100mm macro F2.8 L
> I felt the hanging leaf looked like an ice cream cone.
> Now I want ice cream


Very goo eyes for the detail - great series, becceric


----------



## becceric (Apr 25, 2021)

Maximilian said:


> Very goo eyes for the detail - great series, becceric


Thanks, Maximilian. I felt the first shot showed an example of “pine bog yoga”.


----------



## Maximilian (May 13, 2021)

A yet to become forest...
(first one should be a beech, second easily identified as maple)


----------



## Del Paso (May 13, 2021)

My little contribution... Vinca Major
PS: can somebody tell me which Lightroom export settings should be chosen for best quality (size of the file!)? Thanks!


----------

